# British embassy May 15



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I put this here on a separate thread and not under embassy warning because it tickled me



"The consular section will be closed for training on Tuesday 15 May. If anyone has a genuine emergency such as arrest, hospitalisation, death, please call 02 27916000 for assistance." 



I wonder if they have put it in order of important emergencies


----------

